# "Frankenstorm" on the way east coast!!!



## Pellet-King (Oct 25, 2012)

Here we go, heard already stores are selling out of goods here in the NE!

http://weather.aol.com/2012/10/25/rare-hybrid-storm-predicted-to-slam-northeast/?icid=maing-grid10|htmlws-main-bb|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=225830


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Oct 25, 2012)

i've got 5 cases of beer stocked so i'm good  

ups has my genny to be delivered tomorrow so it will be cold .


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 25, 2012)

I usually stock up for the storm season when the sale is on in the spring. No need to fight the crowds and inflated prices either.


----------



## Millsk (Oct 25, 2012)

Ugh. Stress begins...facility managment and hurricans don't mix.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 25, 2012)

Woody1911a1 said:


> i've got 5 cases of beer stocked so i'm good


 

I see you have your priorities in the proper order.


----------



## Northwoodneil (Oct 25, 2012)

You folks east keep your fires lit and your heads down. I heard it described as a midwest blizzard with high tides and hurricane winds. Rain is over around here and the cold has moved in we lost 30 in about 5 hours.


----------



## infinitymike (Oct 25, 2012)

Here we go again.

I canceled a job until later the following week.
I was supposed to start a renovation on a house Monday. We are adding to the first floor plus we have  to demo the roof and do a second floor dormer.
Maybe I won't have to do the demo


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 25, 2012)

Woody1911a1 said:


> i've got 5 cases of beer stocked so i'm good
> 
> ups has my genny to be delivered tomorrow so it will be cold .


Does a quarter of cream ale at my home bar count? Also a pretty good  backup can stock in the fridge. Never can be too careful.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 25, 2012)

Northwoodneil said:


> You folks east keep your fires lit and your heads down. I heard it described as a midwest blizzard with high tides and hurricane winds. Rain is over around here and the cold has moved in we lost 30 in about 5 hours.


Its about time we see some cooler weather. I woke up sweatin at 3 AM last night 82 in the bedroom and no type of heat on in the house all week.
Its been downright balmy around here. looks like monday it will cool off.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 25, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Its about time we see some cooler weather. I woke up sweatin at 3 AM last night 82 in the bedroom and no type of heat on in the house all week.
> Its been downright balmy around here. looks like monday it will cool off.


 
30 here this morning. The stove was on.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 25, 2012)

subsailor said:


> 30 here this morning. The stove was on.


62 outside this morning. That sunny 70+ deg day yesterday pushed the house temp up. We have a passive solar south facing glass enclosed  porch that gets up to around 100 this time of year. Pushes the house into the 80s well into the night.


----------



## tsmith (Oct 25, 2012)

What is it with these Halloween snow storms on the East Coast?


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bring it on. Could be worse. Could be Frankentornado, Frankentsunami, Frankenvolcano or Frankenasteroidstrike. 

Just remember, beer in fridge, gas in the vehicle....I think that's it. Maybe some Doritos.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 25, 2012)

tsmith said:


> What is it with these Halloween snow storms on the East Coast?


I agree.  They can wait till December 1, or even December 24 as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 25, 2012)

Beer √
food √
batteries √
gas √
pellets √
wood √

My new toy(boat)has a 29 gallon tank. I'm planning on filling it Saterday after we hit the water. That should leave us with plenty of gas. It was the biggest pain last October. Getting it everyday and waiting in lines sucked! Next genny will be natural gas.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 25, 2012)

This stocking up.  I don't get it.  the storm will be here and gone in 24 hours give or take.  I expect to be monitoring the water levels in both basements.  if we lose power and we have an extended torrential downpour, I'm screwed.


----------



## briansol (Oct 25, 2012)

latest track is scary!  The moon is supposed to be full on Monday too, with high tide and epic pull, NYC may be the next new orleans!








I just need to do a propane tank swap tomorrow, otherwise, im good.

my gf is staying over. that's all the entertainment i need :D


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 25, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> This stocking up. I don't get it. the storm will be here and gone in 24 hours give or take. I expect to be monitoring the water levels in both basements. if we lose power and we have an extended torrential downpour, I'm screwed.


 
There are battery powered back-up sumps with an added solar panel you should look into. Specially since you now have some precious supplies down there!

Only thing we stock up on is batteries and gasoline for the genny. Otherwise its the norm for us. We may get some extra quick foods we can toss on the grill or wood stove.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 25, 2012)

Over in 24, dig out and fix a week or more till you get to a store. Been there more than once.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 25, 2012)

I think we're just going to be spectators up here in God's Country.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 25, 2012)

Another year with extra peanut butter cups

Will probably grab some gas for the generator


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 25, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> There are battery powered back-up sumps with an added solar panel you should look into. Specially since you now have some precious supplies down there!


And I bet if I asked for the blue van occupants to care for my pellets for me until the worst was over, they might have disappeared by then.  Right?


----------



## ScotO (Oct 25, 2012)

we're ready (I think).  I'm kinda hoping it's cold enough to be some snow mixed in.......

Yeah, I'm a little nuts....


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh, No

I cheaped out and did not use Hurricane ties on my new shed!!
Should I run down to Home Depot and get some? > > http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL

The roof is 2x6s with an LVL in the peak.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 25, 2012)

subsailor said:


> I think we're just going to be spectators up here in God's Country.


Saw that about 5 minutes ago that as of the moment, supposed to landfall NY area.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 25, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> I cheaped out and did not use Hurricane ties on my new shed!! Should I run down to Home Depot and get some?


 
Nope.


----------



## mepellet (Oct 25, 2012)

subsailor said:


> I think we're just going to be spectators up here in God's Country.


Lets hope you are right!


----------



## NickDL (Oct 25, 2012)

This should be an interesting storm. Everyone stay safe.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 25, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Oh, No
> 
> I cheaped out and did not use Hurricane ties on my new shed!!
> Should I run down to Home Depot and get some? >


 
Not unless you are expecting a hurricane ! 

I put them on mine. 
We get high winds, wood shrinks & gets loose at the nail joints.
Helps with any movement, including earthquakes.


----------



## hotdawg (Oct 25, 2012)

I just picked up a 10K Generac generator at Home Depot.  They had 3 in stock when I called, by the time I got there an hour later they only had the display model left.  Really wasn't planning on buying it but got caught up like everyone else!  Now just need to stock up on the beer tomorrow.  Other then that we're ready for the storm.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 25, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> okok i surrender, ill give in to the madness. Taking my boat out of the water tommorow and ill even top off the fuel tank and have 175 gallons of gas just in case  you guys are scaring me


 
Many times, gas in the tank is better than money in the bank.
Better interest.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 25, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> And I bet if I asked for the blue van occupants to care for my pellets for me until the worst was over, they might have disappeared by then. Right?


 
Roger that.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, I would like to let my fellow hearth members in the Philly area know that this storm won't hit us very hard. I just plunked down the money for a Yamaha inverter generator from Amazon.

Instant insurance.......that I won't need it.


----------



## St_Earl (Oct 25, 2012)

subsailor said:


> 30 here this morning. The stove was on.


 

22 overnight here.(last night)


----------



## imacman (Oct 26, 2012)

Latest possible computer models:


----------



## pell it (Oct 26, 2012)

imacman said:


> Latest possible computer models:


 





Well that narrows it down


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 26, 2012)

Millsk said:


> Ugh. Stress begins...facility managment and hurricans don't mix.


All i hear about is ARS Serv on WEEI sports talk radio, disaster recovery services.


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> we're ready (I think). I'm kinda hoping it's cold enough to be some snow mixed in.......
> 
> Yeah, I'm a little nuts....


 
Me too, year ago we got 20" of snow here, was a very scary night hearing all the tree's cracking all night from the weight of the snow


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't normally buy into the hype of all this, probably because I've been in the Public Safety/Public Works field for so long, but it's up to each of us as individuals to prepare and protect ourselves and property. In my case, I have to be out in it, working in the worst possible conditions which is, often times, very dangerous. I make the preparations so my family is as safe as I can make them since I'm not there when whatever event actually happens.
Having said all of that....I test ran my generator yesterday and she runs like a champ!! Be safe everyone...especially those of you in the mid atlantic states.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 26, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> And I bet if I asked for the blue van occupants to care for my pellets for me until the worst was over, they might have disappeared by then. Right?


 
Blue van gas'd and ready to roll. I have a nice dry place to store them. Heated too. Bag a day = Cheap rates!


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 26, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> ya lets scare the people and stimulate the economy for a few days  spend spend spend


 
I stimulate it every day(love buyin toys). Me thinx you do too!


----------



## bonesy (Oct 26, 2012)

According to "predictions" (ya, I know), this will be no "24hr" storm. Possible widespread power outages could last into election day in the Northeast. It's to start Sunday and peak with the arrival of Hurricane Sandy on Tuesday.

Better to be prepared then not to be!


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 26, 2012)

jmbones said:


> Better to be prepared then not to be!


x2.  Methinks I will need to do some research.


----------



## mralias (Oct 26, 2012)

My daughter, who is a meteorologist in WV called me last night and said "Just wanted to call to say goodbye." Should I be worried?


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 26, 2012)

mralias said:


> My daughter, who is a meteorologist in WV called me last night and said "Just wanted to call to say goodbye." Should I be worried?


Ouch!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> we're ready (I think). I'm kinda hoping it's cold enough to be some snow mixed in.......
> 
> Yeah, I'm a little nuts....


Im ready for snow ,im tired of sweatin.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like im in line for a direct hit and on the worst side of that. Ok Wonder how long my quarter barrel of beer will stay cold without power.......i can always move it outside hmmm priorities, priorities.


----------



## rwebs (Oct 26, 2012)

Pellet-King said:


> Here we go, heard already stores are selling out of goods here in the NE!
> 
> http://weather.aol.com/2012/10/25/rare-hybrid-storm-predicted-to-slam-northeast/?icid=maing-grid10|htmlws-main-bb|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=225830


I
Is there no end to the misery???  Just getting cleaned up from a catistrophic earth quake, now we have to endure the worse storm in the last zillion years.  Thank god I have a supply of George Dickel, a fine sipping whiskey, to help me through this.  Also a couple Honda generators, and a large supply of pellets just in case for the first time in my life time, they are correct.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 26, 2012)

I think im going to invest in one of those water powered backup sump pumps. If i lose power during a rainstorm ill be bailing water constantly or my basement will flood.


----------



## bonesy (Oct 26, 2012)

Water powered? If you mean battery powered, get a generator instead. Not sure how long those batteries would last constantly pumping water. 





Seasoned Oak said:


> I think im going to invest in one of those water powered backup sump pumps. If i lose power during a rainstorm ill be bailing water constantly or my basement will flood.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 26, 2012)

jmbones said:


> Water powered?


Even amazon sells them,just hook up to your municipal water supply,wont work on a well that needs electric to operate when the power is out. pumps 2 gallons of sump water for every gallon of fresh water used.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 26, 2012)

Too bad i cant get a "wood" powered one(pump)


----------



## bonesy (Oct 26, 2012)

I did not know that! Sounds interesting! Waste of water but I guess if it gets you out of a pickle it would work good.





Seasoned Oak said:


> Even amazon sells them,just hook up to your municipal water supply,wont work on a well that needs electric to operate when the power is out. pumps 2 gallons of sump water for every gallon of fresh water used.


----------



## bonesy (Oct 26, 2012)

You could design one that runs off of steam created from a wood fire 


Seasoned Oak said:


> Too bad i cant get a "wood" powered one(pump)


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 26, 2012)

Hitch said:


> Well, I would like to let my fellow hearth members in the Philly area know that this storm won't hit us very hard. I just plunked down the money for a Yamaha inverter generator from Amazon.
> 
> Instant insurance.......that I won't need it.


 Next months bargins on CL, Generators! Same thing happens in FL every Hurricane.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 26, 2012)

jmbones said:


> I did not know that! Sounds interesting! Waste of water but I guess if it gets you out of a pickle it would work good.


Well for $10 worth of fresh water it can pump 500 gallons out of my basement sump,maybe more as my lift is only 2ft rather than 4 ft example,beats carrying buckets of water in the dark.


----------



## imacman (Oct 26, 2012)

Latest string model predictions have tightened-up considerably.....seems like central Atlantic coastal states are probably going to bear the brunt of "Frankenstorm".....NY, NJ, CT may be front lines.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 26, 2012)

Millsk said:


> Ugh. Stress begins...facility managment and hurricans don't mix.


 

+1 on that.....Do you stay home with the wife/kids, or do you go in and start the gens
I'm sure it will be a bit of both.


----------



## Jim H. (Oct 26, 2012)

Just filled up the travel trailer with fresh water, propane tanks filled, truck filled with gas.  With a fridge in the rv running on propane and propane stove and propane hot water heater and propane heat......should have my bases covered in case long tern outage.  Still have a few trees with a lot of leaves....could be some downed limbs.  Nothing that should hit rv or house.  not exactly looking forward to this.  Good luck everyone in the path!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 26, 2012)

jmbones said:


> Water powered? If you mean battery powered, get a generator instead. Not sure how long those batteries would last constantly pumping water.


I just ordered one from amazon.(water powered sump pump) Will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Mongo (Oct 26, 2012)

Pellet-King said:


> Here we go, heard already stores are selling out of goods here in the NE!
> 
> http://weather.aol.com/2012/10/25/rare-hybrid-storm-predicted-to-slam-northeast/?icid=maing-grid10|htmlws-main-bb|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=225830


 
Beer in fridge check
gas for generator check
crown royal in cabinet check
gas for grille  check
freezer full of food  check


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 26, 2012)

Went out for a generator last night...seems i was 4 days too late..called klems in spencer, bought a 7000watt generator something or other go gey it tonight...i love klems.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 26, 2012)

Not worried about an hour or two power failure but extended outages are VERY possibly with a large storm like this. NO way can i go for days without sleep bailing out my basement. Nor do i want to spend thousands for a standby generator like some of my friends did ,on the slight chance they may need it someday.


----------



## firebroad (Oct 26, 2012)

This blows(pun intended). As of tomorrow, this is the first real vacation (a week or more with minimal work projects) I've taken in ten years.  I _was _supposed to get a wood delivery next week, so that puts a kink in that probably.  And I was going to go visit a cousin over in West Va.  Oh, well, at least I will be home for damage control. Hey, at least we have the Halloween candy to raid!!


----------



## bogydave (Oct 26, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> it's up to each of us as individuals to prepare and protect ourselves and property. I make the preparations so my family is as safe as I can


 

Well said


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 26, 2012)

imacman said:


> Latest possible computer models:


 
That and $5.00 might get you a cup of coffee.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 26, 2012)

I bought two Yamaha EF2000is generators today.. I got to the store 4 minutes after it opened and they were already taking phone orders on what they had... They are getting another shipment for Tuesday... I went to local tractor supply, they were out of genny's, but expect a truckload on Monday.. They are already starting a list.  I remember after last years Halloween storm, the local HD had a list 600 people long...I put my name on tat list and they still haven't called me... Lol


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 26, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Went out for a generator last night...seems i was 4 days too late..called klems in spencer, bought a 7000watt generator something or other go gey it tonight...i love klems.


I am about twenty minutes from them....great store....have everything


----------



## steam man (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll be heading out into the Atlantic on a cargo ship in a few hours trying to go around the east side of it heading south. This is not going to be fun.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 26, 2012)

Well let us know what the hurricane is doing on its east side.. That may help!


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 26, 2012)

steam man said:


> I'll be heading out into the Atlantic on a cargo ship in a few hours trying to go around the east side of it heading south. This is not going to be fun.


Yikes!


----------



## whlago (Oct 26, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> Yikes!


 X2


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I for one will never be able to watch "Grease" with Travolta and Olivia Newton-John and think of Sandy as sweet any more!


----------



## mralias (Oct 26, 2012)

steam man said:


> I'll be heading out into the Atlantic on a cargo ship in a few hours trying to go around the east side of it heading south. This is not going to be fun.


Remember, this is in the pellet stove forum....didn't happen until there are pictures.


----------



## Millsk (Oct 26, 2012)

WoodPorn said:


> +1 on that.....Do you stay home with the wife/kids, or do you go in and start the gens
> I'm sure it will be a bit of both.


 
In the past I stayed home, but as my house is int he middle of a field I should just go in and stress at work.


----------



## Millsk (Oct 26, 2012)

steam man said:


> I'll be heading out into the Atlantic on a cargo ship in a few hours trying to go around the east side of it heading south. This is not going to be fun.


 
I'm an ex-maritimer myself. But never been in one of these, nor do I want to... God speed!


----------



## mccabedoug (Oct 26, 2012)

I am stuck in Shanghai on business and am scheduled to fly home on Halloween. Bothers me that I am not there for my family. I've a 6500W generator and installed a transfer switch last year. Works great. I posted instructions on 'what to do if we lose power' all over the house. I asked my wife to fire up the generator for a dry run before the storm hits. Have 5.5 tons of pellets, a chest freezer and fridge full of food and 3 kegs of homebrew. All that is missing is me.....


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 27, 2012)

Millsk said:


> I'm an ex-maritimer myself. But never been in one of these, nor do I want to... God speed!


Saw last night weather channel, 30 ' swell's off florida now, he's gunna have to go half way to england to avoid rough sea's


----------



## Salty (Oct 27, 2012)

Interesting perspective to this storm.

http://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-hurricane-sandy-surge-20121026,0,7688563.story


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 27, 2012)

Hurricane Train Party!!


----------



## Countryboymo (Oct 27, 2012)

So are you supposed to batten down the hatches or get the snow shovels, snow blowers and leaf blowers or all of the above?  What advice are you guys getting over there.  Please play it safe and best of luck.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 27, 2012)

Millsk said:


> I'm an ex-maritimer myself. But never been in one of these, nor do I want to...


 

I went under 2 of them, if that counts fore anything.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 27, 2012)

Countryboymo said:


> So are you supposed to batten down the hatches or get the snow shovels, snow blowers and leaf blowers or all of the above? What advice are you guys getting over there. Please play it safe and best of luck.


 
Well considering where I'm from, we never really unbatten the hatches or put away any of the outside equipment such that we can't get to it quickly.  My snowblower has already been set outside, checked over, had its gas tank filled and an oil change, the leaf blower is a year round tool, shovels are always by the garage door, the generator is always ready to go and just needs to be rolled out of the garage, started,  and the house plugged into it.  Got a larder full of stuff to eat (second nature to a bear ) and enough bottled water to get through at least 3 days.  Once the generator is running and the house is warm and the fridge and freezer cold I can throw a couple of breakers and draw some well water.  No big deal.


----------



## tsmith (Oct 27, 2012)

Hitch said:


> Well, I would like to let my fellow hearth members in the Philly area know that this storm won't hit us very hard. I just plunked down the money for a Yamaha inverter generator from Amazon.
> 
> Instant insurance.......that I won't need it.


Unfortunately, the weather map show us in direct path, I am pretty shure you made a good purchase that you will use. Good luck stay safe.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

Salty said:


> Interesting perspective to this storm.
> 
> http://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-hurricane-sandy-surge-20121026,0,7688563.story



Excellent article


----------



## boosted3g (Oct 27, 2012)

Here in PA i think we are going to have an interesting start to the week.  I went out and have 8 gallons of kerosene for the lamps and heaters and 10 gallons of gas for the generator.  I just got all my surge protection done last week so it was just in time.  My neighbors are scrambling trying to find last minute things.  The neighbor girl made me some chicken pot pie tonight so she can come over and stay warm the rest can fend for themselves.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good luck Boosted and all of you in the path, stay safe


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 27, 2012)

I am in the mountains in the western part of PA, so we will are to get up to 6 inches of rain last I heard, or it could be 24+ inches of snow. I will know for sure by next friday.


----------



## Brokenwing (Oct 28, 2012)

Food check, water check, batteries, check, I am ready to rock and roll.  I need to get a generator though, that is on my list.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 28, 2012)

shtrdave said:


> I am in the mountains in the western part of PA, so we will are to get up to 6 inches of rain last I heard, or it could be 24+ inches of snow. I will know for sure by next friday.


 I'm with ya Dave.....right smack dab in the middle of the state.  The eye is supposed to pass over or near State College, PA on Wednesday morning.   I'm just a short jaunt over the mountain from there........hope my basement stays dry, we have lots of apples and taters down there!!


----------



## gbreda (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck to everyone in Sandy's path.........................


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm with ya Dave.....right smack dab in the middle of the state. The eye is supposed to pass over or near State College, PA on Wednesday morning. I'm just a short jaunt over the mountain from there........hope my basement stays dry, we have lots of apples and taters down there!!


I'd rather move your apples and taters than the 4 ton of pellets in my basement  

With any luck Scotty, maybe it won't have an eye by then....


----------



## gfreek (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in western NY state, calling for high winds and rain.  Have kids in Brooklyn & Rockaway,  gave them a heads up about the pending storm


----------



## WellSeasoned (Oct 28, 2012)

Got my genny today, everyone be safe


----------



## wilburg (Oct 28, 2012)

Good feeling isn't it?


----------



## DV (Oct 28, 2012)

Just sandbagged my basement door and windows. Had water in basement from Irene last august. Hope this isn't as bad as they predict.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 28, 2012)

wilburg said:


> Good feeling isn't it?


Hey Wilburg,
Looks like you are going into your third season with your Accentra....any chance you could spell HarmAn correctly in your signature???


----------



## wilburg (Oct 28, 2012)

How do you know I don't have a cheap Chinese knockoff?


----------



## Countryboymo (Oct 28, 2012)

Well it doesn't look like it will burn rice.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 28, 2012)

wilburg said:


> How do you know I don't have a cheap Chinese knockoff?


You wouldn't stoop to that level....you know quality when you see it..regardless of the spelling.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 28, 2012)

You're soooo right!


----------



## lock&load (Oct 28, 2012)

hope everybody stays safe ,this yr, i got a sipon for the gas for the genie ,truck holds 44gal and van 18 ,not going to wait in line for gas this yr ,plus 10 gal in cans ,stay safe brothers


----------



## wilburg (Oct 28, 2012)

Ummm.  Have you checked to make sure your vehicles don't have anti siphon devices?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 28, 2012)

This kind of stuff is bound to bring all the crazies out. The throngs of unprepared.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 28, 2012)

How much have conditions deteriorated the east cost so far? Had a steady 10-12 mph wind all day today up here.


----------



## boosted3g (Oct 28, 2012)

In im Lancaster PA, about a half hour drive east of Harrisburg and its just a steady rain so far. Little bit of a breeze but the local weatherman are saying it will deteriorate fast. By tomorrow evening they are callling for a steady 40 mph wind with gusts over 60 mph. My wife works for the state police and she is hearing rumors about only essential personel to report tomorrow and the schools are already closed till wednesday.  We spent the last 2 days putting anything that wasnt bolted down in the shed or garage.  The generator is ready, we have plenty of food and the Harman is already fired up.  Im going to keep the house a little warmer than usual incase the power goes out i have plenty of time to get the generator on.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 28, 2012)

Here is a link to the 5:00 PM discussion on Sandy http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/at201218.disc.html

Note no surface winds of hurricane strength were found, however there is a caution about them not covering the whole storm due to its size.

ETA: The storm is also sucking up a lot of dry air and has been for some time.


----------



## LMPS (Oct 28, 2012)

To all our friends in NH,MA,CT,NY,PA,NJ and any other place being hit by Sandy:
*An Old Irish Blessing*
May the road rise up to meet you.
May the wind always be at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
and rains fall soft upon your fields.
And until we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of His hand.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 28, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> ETA: The storm is also sucking up a lot of dry air and has been for some time.


 
So that will weaken it?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 28, 2012)

subsailor said:


> So that will weaken it?


 
If it does it long enough yes it will weaken it, the storm however is very large and is also going to shortly merge with the one out of the Midwest.  Currently the most watched aspect of the storm is rain and surge potential as this causes flood related issues.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 28, 2012)

The latest from map from Weather.com showing the placement of Hurricane and Tropical force winds shows that the impact to Maine is less and less.  Fingers crossed so that more help can be sent to those states hardest hit.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 28, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> The latest from map from Weather.com showing the placement of Hurricane and Tropical force winds shows that the impact to Maine is less and less. Fingers crossed so that more help can be sent to those states hardest hit.


 
Interesting. The last I just read indicated higher winds than I had heard before.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 28, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I just ordered one from amazon.(water powered sump pump) Will be delivered tomorrow.



What model did you get?

My neighbor has one and I thought it was slick as chit. I have a Watchdog battery back up (Both pumps, connected together) but it doesn't keep up with heavy rain. Luckily I haven't needed it yet? (Had a bad flood about 7-8 yrs ago and didn't have one) But I have tested it on heavy flow days and it is about half of what the Main pump is. 

Thanks... 

God bless everyone in the path of this Monster.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 28, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> What model did you get?
> My neighbor has one and I thought it was slick as chit. I have a Watchdog battery back up (Both pumps, connected together) but it doesn't keep up with heavy rain. Luckily I haven't needed it yet? (Had a bad flood about 7-8 yrs ago and didn't have one) But I have tested it on heavy flow days and it is about half of what the Main pump is.
> Thanks...
> God bless everyone in the path of this Monster


 
Its a liberty pump. Specs say it can pump 1000 gal an hour at 4' lift depending on water pressure
My lift is only about 2' so it should do the job.
Ill be hooking it up tomorrow morning. I hope my plumbing supply is open as i need a few parts.
It might save me a flooded finished basement. I got a lot af expensive stuff in there,a bar ,pool table,wood stove ect ect.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 28, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Its a liberty pump. Specs say it can pump 1000 gal an hour at 4' lift depending on water pressure
> My lift is only about 2' so it should do the job.
> Ill be hooking it up tomorrow morning. I hope my pluming supply is open as i need a few parts.
> It might save me a flooded finished basement. I got a lot af expensive stuff in there,a bar ,pool table,wood stove ect ect.



Thanks


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 28, 2012)

Just got a robo call from the local power company telling everyone their power may be out for as long as a week.sheesh


----------



## Hitch (Oct 28, 2012)

tsmith said:


> Unfortunately, the weather map show us in direct path, I am pretty shure you made a good purchase that you will use. Good luck stay safe.


 
The genny was supposed to be delivered to my office tomorrow.  Received the news tonight that the entire office building will be closed tomorrow.  Now I need to find out if I can pick up the darn thing.  

As you point out, we are in the direct path.  I have the Champion genny to keep my sump pump going, just don't want to use it on my pellet stove, computer, etc....


----------



## imacman (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck everyone, and stay safe!!


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Oct 29, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> If it does it long enough yes it will weaken it, the storm however is very large and is also going to shortly merge with the one out of the Midwest. Currently the most watched aspect of the storm is rain and surge potential as this causes flood related issues.


The storm continues to deepen and strengthen this morning. There will be no weakening until landfall. As you said Smokey, the storm surge in NJ and NY will be the big story but widespread power outages from the mid atlantic all the way to New England will be a significant story as well.


----------



## DV (Oct 29, 2012)

Here in southern MD its raining buckets this morning. The wind has not really picked up yet. blowing about 10 to 20 now. I pray for the best this afternoon and into the night. Looks like a big storm on the map.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2012)

I headed in to work this morning only to get the news the plant is closing. Shortest work day ever! Headed home to prepar for lost power. Crankin up the heat to 74ºF and dustin off the wood eater JIC we need it. Unless a tree falls on the joint, I think we're as ready as can be! I'd rather be fishin!

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## mepellet (Oct 29, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> I'd rather be fishin!


 
How did you do over the weekned?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2012)

mepellet said:


> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather be fishin!
> ...


 

Real slow, Only caught a few. Still had fun, Anytime we get out is good.


----------



## mepellet (Oct 29, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Real slow, Only caught a few. Still had fun, Any time we get out is good.


True!


----------



## aburress1223 (Oct 29, 2012)

Temps have dropped drastically, it is now 32 degrees here in S W Virginia


----------



## wilburg (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck friend


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 29, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> went for a ride,2 stations out of gas already filled a few more cans and my daughters suv ,boat is full 2 30gal gas caddy's 240 gallons :D im also a gas pig
> 
> oh plus my 2 pickups 280 gal
> Doh and the cougar is full 295 gal im a bomb


 
You are giving us pigs a bad rep, we aren't into helping the oil industry,  you need to cut down on your consumption, you hog  .


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> went for a ride,2 stations out of gas already filled a few more cans and my daughters suv ,boat is full 2 30gal gas caddy's 240 gallons :D im also a gas pig
> 
> oh plus my 2 pickups 280 gal
> Doh and the cougar is full 295 gal im a bomb


 
26 gallons in the f150-16 gallons in the fusion-29 gallons in the stratos-10 gallons in the shed-2 gallons in the honda genny


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 29, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> 26 gallons in the f150-16 gallons in the fusion-29 gallons in the stratos-10 gallons in the shed-2 gallons in the honda genny


 
But more importantly can you flush the toilets ?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> But more importantly can you flush the toilets ?


 
Yep, City water supply. We have a lake a mear minute walk from the front door if it runs dry. Bucket full of worms in case we needs food too! 

To the left of the house on the water is my lake rights.


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 29, 2012)

27 MPH gusts here so far. Very light wind driven rain. Nothing out of the ordinary... yet. Hopefully, it knocks down some of the 500 widow makers from the ice storm in '08

Stay safe


----------



## Defiant (Oct 29, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> But more importantly can you flush the toilets ?


My backyard,


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2012)

Temps here are still in the low 50's, winds gusting to 35, very light rain (I expect that to change within an hour or so).


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 29, 2012)

Just checking sometimes folks get wrapped up in things like drinking water and power for the heating system, but can't run a well pump, oops ....


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 29, 2012)

Defiant said:


> My backyard,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes!


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2012)

Winds are getting up there, 25 mph and Gusts over 50 mph! Temps still pretty warm and Light rain.


----------



## dwizum (Oct 29, 2012)

I love the ocean but this is one of those rare times where I'm happy to be ~250 miles inland (central/upstate NY). Cloudy here and dark, but wind is gentle and no rain yet. Storm will probably be all petered out by the time it gets up here.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 29, 2012)

Well we ran our check list but it currently looks like a non event for us. 

I think it is time for an afternoon nap.


----------



## boosted3g (Oct 29, 2012)

Rain and wind and definantly starting to pick up here.  Starting to see the creeks rise and a lot of standing water.  They sent us home from work early and already closed it for tomorrow.  Looks like it is starting to reach PA


----------



## dwizum (Oct 29, 2012)

I guess it's good that the streams and lakes around here are all down a good 18" this year thanks to the wimpy snowfall last winter...


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2012)

Just had our first power blip, Got all the stuff ready and poof! Power back on for now.

Winds really whippin now!


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got a big gust....saw a neighbors tree go down....safely in the woods


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got the basement wiring set up....well pump, hot water tank, sewer elevation pump and sump now on dedicated emergen y service circuits, first floor lights, shop and office on their own...fridge and outside emergency lights on their own...thanks to the previous owner.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 29, 2012)

Sitting in my room right now watching a huge bubble of water form under the paint on my wall....thats not good.


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> you that bored staring at walls? come install my stove


LOLOLOL


----------



## Defiant (Oct 29, 2012)

She is starting to crank over here.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 29, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Sitting in my room right now watching a huge bubble of water form under the paint on my wall....thats not good.


 
'fraid it isn't good news at all it means you likely have problems elsewhere than where that bubble is also.  Good luck.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2012)

Defiant said:


> She is starting to crank over here.


 
X2 Branches are falling and really bad gusts. I'm a bit nervous!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 29, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> X2 Branches are falling and really bad gusts. I'm a bit nervous!


 

I think you are on the wrong side of this one.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 29, 2012)

Roof leak!


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2012)

Wind is really starting to pick up here, at at pretty steady 47-50MPH....some real big gusts well over that too.  Not a huge amt. of rain....only about .33" since this started this AM.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> I think you are on the wrong side of this one.


 
Serious gusts now and there are pieces of my roof shingles are all over the yard!


----------



## Pierre902 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gusts are picking up but still have power. The temp outside is around 55, but the stove is taking the chill off for the family and Bella could stare at the fire all night.


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2012)

Pierre902 said:


> ......Bella could stare at the fire all night.


Nice dog!!  They know the best places to hang out....LOL.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 29, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Serious gusts now and there are pieces of my roof shingles are all over the yard!



Insurance when emergency conditons are issued, easy to get paid for home damage.
I lost shingles , green house & other damage from a 100MPH wind storm, insurance Co. came thru fast.

Good luck


----------



## wilburg (Oct 29, 2012)

A gust of wind blew my shed completely apart


----------



## ghandy131 (Oct 29, 2012)

We are wishing all you that are closer to this storm all the best.  Out here in Central MA I've got leaves all over the yard, clearly a slip and fall hazard.  Lost our power for 1 minute, couldn't even get to the generator and stove didn't even have a chance to cool off.  Ice storm of 08 (lost power for 8 days, genee worked well), and Halloween snow last year were far more problematic.  We feel for those that are getting impacted by this thing, its no fun.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 29, 2012)

Defiant said:


> My backyard,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh My. How far to your house Defiant?


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 29, 2012)

dwizum said:


> I love the ocean but this is one of those rare times where I'm happy to be ~250 miles inland (central/upstate NY). Cloudy here and dark, but wind is gentle and no rain yet. Storm will probably be all petered out by the time it gets up here.


I'm hoping for the same there too....and here.  I have relatives in the Oneonta vicinity


----------



## hockeypuck (Oct 29, 2012)

I just found out that i have a great natural draft.. power went out while the stove was running full force..  no smoke in the house.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 29, 2012)

hockeypuck said:


> I just found out that i have a great natural draft.. power went out while the stove was running full force.. no smoke in the house.


Nice.  I am hoping I don't have to find that out anytime soon.....


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 29, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> Nice. I am hoping I don't have to find that out anytime soon.....


 
Hello

I had to disconnect my OAK, all that DAMP outside air makes too much caked ash in the burnpot and stops the fire overnight. With no OAK connected the pellet stove works fine!


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 29, 2012)

I didn't have an OAK installed.  The installers told me one wasn't needed. And I asked two different times to make sure; especially after all I have read on this site.


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 29, 2012)

Upper 30's here right now, with a lot of rain and wind starting to pick up, luckily my place is built in a hole so it is surrounded pretty well. I don't have my stove on yet, the weather is to get back to warmer temps so I figured I didn't need it, but it would have been nice just to burn off the dampness, maybe tomorrow night they say it is going to be worse tonight and tomorrow.

Be well everyone in it's path.


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 29, 2012)

What's an OAK? Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 29, 2012)

Paul Raz said:


> What's an OAK? Excuse my ignorance.


 

Outside Air Kit


----------



## Northwoodneil (Oct 29, 2012)

Outside Air Kit. Brings in outside air for combustion.


----------



## Buc White (Oct 29, 2012)

I feel for the shoreline members of CT.  Been watching the news for most of the day and they are getting pounded.  There has been minimal rain here but sustained wind.   Trees down all around me.  I have to go to work at 11 tonight also to deal with this beast.  Good luck everyone. Stay safe


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 29, 2012)

pretty calm here now. had some big gusts around 5pm, lost cable @430 power was out @515 genny going strong on the whole house..very warm, pushing 69, not much wind and the occasional down pour, so...is that it? In typical national grid rehoboth fashion the power should be on again by sunday...should i cancel work fpr tomprrow in central mass or not?


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 29, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> I didn't have an OAK installed. The installers told me one wasn't needed. And I asked two different times to make sure; especially after all I have read on this site.


 
Actually the OAK keeps the house more comfortable by not sending heated ROOM air up the flue pipe. I would really like to get some Selkirk DT venting. That is the way to go because it heats the OAK air! I do sell it!


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 29, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> pretty calm here now. had some big gusts around 5pm, lost cable @430 power was out @515 genny going strong on the whole house..very warm, pushing 69, not much wind and the occasional down pour, so...is that it? In typical national grid rehoboth fashion the power should be on again by sunday...should i cancel work fpr tomprrow in central mass or not?


 
Well with down trees and no power, it may be hard to fix a pellet stove by testing parts that work on AC?

I still have power and cable. Just a couple big limbs broke on our Flowering Bradford Pear Tree. It was the perfectly shaped tree but not the perfect tree because it gets top heavy with age. :-(


----------



## Millsk (Oct 29, 2012)

Calming down in Eastern CT. Supposed to blow 30 the rest of tonight and drop to the 20s tomorrow. If you live by the shore, the storm surge is still coming, another hour before high tide in CT. Everyone stay safe, it's not over yet just not as crazy.


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 29, 2012)

2 3/4" of rain and fairly stiff wind with gusts to 45 here. Power hasn't even flickered. I got the temp in the house to "nursing home" levels in anticipation of a power outage. Generator was ready to power various items including my box fan to extract heat from the gas fireplace if need be. I was excited for the challenge of a somewhat dangerous weather event, with all the hype, but it hasn't happened yet.


Then I see some of the damage you guys have reported and catch bits and pieces on TV and it puts an unsettling perspective on things. Hope you and yours are safe.


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 29, 2012)

subsailor said:


> Outside Air Kit


Gotcha. Tks


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 29, 2012)

We got it all going on here right now, low 30's rain, thunder lightning snow wind, power flickers once but still have it. Off to bed see what happens through the night.

Good wishes going out to all close to the storm.


----------



## Brokenwing (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope everyone is hanging in there, were getting pounded in northern MD.  High winds, and heavy rain.  The power has gone out about 20 times for a few seconds and comes back on, so we are doing okay, thank you lord.  I have never seen a storm like this before, does make you a little on the edge.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 30, 2012)

Same here, except the rain seems to be cutting back.  The winds are really ripping - holding in the 30 mph area and gusting to 55 mph.  We have some very large trees which are too close to our house for this wind.  I'm torn between just going to bed or staying up in case something happens.

Hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## Countryboymo (Oct 30, 2012)

Hang in there folks and best of luck!


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 30, 2012)

Been running on battery back up for 3 hrs now...only have cell service.


----------



## Brokenwing (Oct 30, 2012)

Hitch said:


> Same here, except the rain seems to be cutting back. The winds are really ripping - holding in the 30 mph area and gusting to 55 mph. We have some very large trees which are too close to our house for this wind. I'm torn between just going to bed or staying up in case something happens.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK.


 
hitch im like you with the winds ripping I can not sleep, and i keep checking on things here at the house.  stay safe


----------



## The Ds (Oct 30, 2012)

High wind warning in Pittsburgh PA area has been cancelled. Several inches in the rain gauge. Not over yet, but nice that things are calming down here (still waiting on the light of day to access). Hope all are safe and warm!


----------



## The Ds (Oct 30, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> I post all is smooth here, and BOOM power goes out. on genny power now. Strange its dead calm outside like a summer night


 Burned any 'sets yet?


----------



## steam man (Oct 30, 2012)

Pellet-King said:


> Saw last night weather channel, 30 ' swell's off florida now, he's gunna have to go half way to england to avoid rough sea's


 
Actually went like the typical trip through the edge of a hurricane. Stuff gets thrown around-including me when i went flying out of my chair a couple of times. I've gone through the middle of a few big ones. The bad part was whatever happens on the way in is going to happen all over again on the way out. I do have a mess to clean up.


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 30, 2012)

Sis-inlaw has a cottage at Chalker Beach Old Saybrook, saw some were burning out of control, fire crews could not get in, her house is a few blocks away from the fire, she must be a wreck!


----------



## boosted3g (Oct 30, 2012)

Im waiting for the sun to come up but from what i can see everything looks good around my house.  I dont see any damage on my house or any of my neighbors.  Rain is down to a drizzle now and the winds are nearly calm.  Kept power the entire night without a flicker.  Temp dropped to 39 this morning but the p61 kept me nice and toasty, nearly too toasty.


----------



## MickyM (Oct 30, 2012)

Did you guys leave your stoves on through the storm?
I was afraid to run it with sustained 35-40 mph and gusts to 70. 
Is there a problem with runniny the stove in high winds?


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 30, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> I post all is smooth here, and BOOM power goes out. on genny power now. Strange its dead calm outside like a summer night


Yeah..I was walking around last night at 11 and the moon was peaking out through all the clouds whipping past, a very calm tropical evening. Still no power. Genny running the whole house and my neighbors house, funny, everytime the coffee pot warms I can hear the genny dip outside.

Wind just picked up something crazy, absolutely pouring right now, running all of the office computers and my internet ready TV through my tablet's 4G connection...love technology!


----------



## dwizum (Oct 30, 2012)

People were posting links to outage maps earlier - this is my favorite since it rolls everything into one interface:

http://google.org/crisismap/2012-sandy



Melissa220 said:


> I'm hoping for the same there too....and here. I have relatives in the Oneonta vicinity


 
That's probably 45 minutes from me. I'd guess they're ok? It hasn't amounted to much here, rain on and off and moderately strong winds. It is supposed to come right through this area late tonight and tomorrow morning but they're saying it'll be pretty dead by then, winds only up into the 20's.


----------



## aburress1223 (Oct 30, 2012)

It is 29 degrees this morning and about 8" of snow on the ground in Southwest Virginia this a.m.  Never would have imagined weather like this before Halloween.


----------



## vinny11950 (Oct 30, 2012)

NYC is a mess and my parents house on Eastern Long Island does not have power so they can't run the pellet stove.  Should have bought that Honda generator when I was thinking of buying it 5 weeks ago.  Oh, and I should have installed the wood stove in the basement that i have been putting off for the past 18 months.

Oy vey!

The winds were pretty strong last night for about hours.  It was powerful.


----------



## newf lover (Oct 30, 2012)

Out here in Windham, CT, the power went off about 15 times for literally just 3-5 seconds each time. Just enough for the satellite TV to reset itself, which takes a full 5 minutes each time! We were extremely lucky, and thankful we came out unscathed. Good luck to everyone who weren't as lucky, hope things get back to normal quickly.


----------



## Mo Par (Oct 30, 2012)

My power went off at 2:00 pm yesterday.  There's some trees across the lines just down the road, surprised the internet's still working.  Got the gen humming and the Fisher going.  Once the fridge and freezers get cold again I'll shut the gen down to conserve gas.  Funny how you take electricity for granted until you're without it for a day or two....maybe more.


----------



## mralias (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, you could live where my daughter is. They are at 13 inches and still counting. Fun Fun


----------



## Jim H. (Oct 30, 2012)

Power was flickering for a few hours on and off but never went out for more then a few seconds.  Winds seemed to be the big story around here.
We had 2 trees (large pines) uproot.  One on each side of the property.  No damage to our house or neighbors from these.  Chain saws will be coming out soon!  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kenstogie (Oct 30, 2012)

It was a non event in Albany, NY.  Though they did let us out of work early and I used the time to finish my Stove install.


----------



## briansol (Oct 30, 2012)

0 damage to report here.  didn't lose a stick from a single tree.  never lost power.  Some thunderstorms this summer were more powerful.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 30, 2012)

briansol said:


> 0 damage to report here. didn't lose a stick from a single tree. never lost power. Some thunderstorms this summer were more powerful.


Same here, so far this is a non event.


----------



## DonD (Oct 30, 2012)

All is good here in Wallingford CT. Power flickered during the peak of the storm but never went out. Lots of branches down but most were left over dead tree tops and branches from last year's Oct. snow storm. Glad to see them go.


----------



## will711 (Oct 30, 2012)

Power back on here no damage to my home could have been much worse . Mother Nature is Undefeated.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 30, 2012)

Power was out here for about two hours (I was sleeping), the biggest issue was the Internet connection wasn't shall I say reliable, nor was my land line telephone for longer than the two hours the power was off.

The good news is the leaves are almost all down so I can make more compost.
.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 30, 2012)

kenstogie said:


> It was a non event in Albany, NY. Though they did let us out of work early and I used the time to finish my Stove install.


 
 Same out at my place. Had ONE flicker of the lights at maybe 7:45 & nothing after that. Could been worse.


----------



## RORY12553 (Oct 30, 2012)

Light flickered on and off all day yesterday finally went off at 3:30 am and got it back at 11am ...I guess they realize the powerful person (me) that lives in the area...hahaha...thank god only a few downed limbs and some small trees


----------



## Millsk (Oct 30, 2012)

newf lover said:


> Out here in Windham, CT, the power went off about 15 times for literally just 3-5 seconds each time. Just enough for the satellite TV to reset itself, which takes a full 5 minutes each time! We were extremely lucky, and thankful we came out unscathed. Good luck to everyone who weren't as lucky, hope things get back to normal quickly.


 
We're over in lebanon and had the exact same experience. I think Irene and the snow storm culled all the weak trees in the immediate area. :D


----------



## DV (Oct 30, 2012)

8.5 inches of rain. No damage to my house or trees. Got lucky on this one. Irene was much worse for me down in southern MD last year.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 30, 2012)

dwizum said:


> People were posting links to outage maps earlier - this is my favorite since it rolls everything into one interface:
> 
> http://google.org/crisismap/2012-sandy
> 
> ...


Yes, they're okay.  Said it was pretty much a non-event for them.


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 30, 2012)

Woke to what was 3" or so of snow at one point but it was raining so it was slush, rained most of the day and then turned to snow but it didn't lay wind was not what they said it would be, rivers were running high but not overflowing for the most part some small streams went over the banks and closed some back roads.

All in all it seemed tame compared to what the weather people were telling us to expect.

Glad to hear the rest had calm for the most part experiences.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 30, 2012)

Going on 50 hours without power...485 miles away from the storm. Genny going nonstop. Only used 12 gallons so far.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 30, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Going on 50 hours without power...485 miles away from the storm. Genny going nonstop. Only used 12 gallons so far.


 
Err didn't you post to this thread yesterday a bit after 8:00 PM that your power went out at 5:15 yesterday evening?

Me thinks your math is a bit otl or you've been up too long.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 30, 2012)

Anybody talked to Jay? Conn got hit pretty hard? 

Been over 24hrs since he has logged on. . . .

Hoping everyone made it o.k.... Watching the special on the storm and seeing clips from the East Coast


----------



## smoke show (Oct 30, 2012)

that crazy bastard is probly on the lake fishing. 

seriously hope everyones ok.


----------



## CtPaul (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm in Middlebury ,CT  still no power. It has been out for about 30 hrs. Generator running,  pellet stove cranking ( when Benny is on). Hopeful that they will replace the 2 broken power poles  by morning. Getting a little interesting with twin 6 yr old girls. 
Glad I'm this prepared, but still want to improve setup for next time. I had to take a cool "Navy" shower tonight. That sucked


----------



## gbreda (Oct 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Anybody talked to Jay? Conn got hit pretty hard?
> 
> Been over 24hrs since he has logged on. . . .
> 
> Hoping everyone made it o.k.... Watching the special on the storm and seeing clips from the East Coast


 
Yeah, last post I remember from Jay mentioned roof shingles blowing off...........

Luckily this area just had a few outages, maybe 6 hours tops.  No cable or internet until last night so getting info was tough.

Prayers out to all in the hard hit NY, NJ, CT areas


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Anybody talked to Jay? Conn got hit pretty hard?
> 
> Been over 24hrs since he has logged on. . . .
> 
> Hoping everyone made it o.k.... Watching the special on the storm and seeing clips from the East Coast


 

We're fine, No power and a few roof shingles. Wife lost here lilac tree. We had some nasty gusts, But compared to the folks on the coast, We aren't complaining! Hopefully we get power back sometime today. My genny is too small!

Wonder how imacman made out?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 31, 2012)

smoke show said:


> that crazy bastard is probly on the lake fishing.
> 
> seriously hope everyones ok.


 
Well me(crazy b) and the boy did hit the water Tuesday morning.   Wind died down and the lake was flat as glass. Freekin fish had lock jaw though! Off the water by noon, Had to fill the genny with gas anyway!

We'd still be out there if I didn't have to go to work today. Kids got no school again.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 31, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Err didn't you post to this thread yesterday a bit after 8:00 PM that your power went out at 5:15 yesterday evening?
> 
> Me thinks your math is a bit otl or you've been up too long.


yeah...sorry, all told we were out for 41 hours, came on this morning at 430...just me being ancy...it felt like 50 hours. Not too bad, only missed 60 or so calls coming in, customer support only up to 134 work ticketsgoing to be a very long day in the office


----------



## mralias (Oct 31, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> yeah...sorry, all told we were out for 41 hours, came on this morning at 430...just me being ancy...it felt like 50 hours. Not too bad, only missed 60 or so calls coming in, customer support only up to 134 work ticketsgoing to be a very long day in the office


 
Well give it some time and a few more people will get their power back. Then you will be up to 400 to 500 work tickets.


----------



## whlago (Oct 31, 2012)

No power here and no estimate for restoration.  No genny yet but my neighborhood Electric Company ran a cord down to my house and I'm running the Fridge and a couple lamps....pellet stove if I need it later this week.  Thankfully a shower at work keeps from being too stinky!  Gas stove lets me cook.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Oct 31, 2012)

got thru the storm ok here...power was only out for about 15 hours or so
the G/F got a crash course in running the new generator though...


was a long couple days at work...still nothing like our neighbors to the south some of whom lost everything they had


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ive been without power since 6pm monday, trees and limbs down EVERWHERE!!... the pellet stove has been running nonstop off a 700 watt inverter coming off two (2) marine batteries, coming off jumper cables going to my truck (so essentially (3) battereis total), with a volt meter to monitor.  When the batteries get down to 11.9 volts I go start the truck for 20 mins,.. seem to get a 'good' 4 hrs out of a 20 min charge.  I have a 4000 watt genny running the well pump, frig, lights, and coffee maker (whoa, that coffee maker draws some juice!!)..... the only thing I dont have is a hot shower!


----------



## krooser (Oct 31, 2012)

Hope you folks are all safe and cozy... that was a tuff storm!


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 31, 2012)

Woohoo, Power came back around noon today(41 hours without). I see a hot shower and a few really cold brews this holloween!


----------



## ChandlerR (Oct 31, 2012)

Just popping in to say hello!  I am sorry so many of you lost power or worse. Thankfully we escaped with some siding damage...nothing serious. Never lost power!  I guess all the tree trimming the power companies did over the summer paid off.  Fortunately, it's been warm so no need to run the stove.

Chan


----------



## save$ (Oct 31, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Well considering where I'm from, we never really unbatten the hatches or put away any of the outside equipment such that we can't get to it quickly.  My snowblower has already been set outside, checked over, had its gas tank filled and an oil change, the leaf blower is a year round tool, shovels are always by the garage door, the generator is always ready to go and just needs to be rolled out of the garage, started,  and the house plugged into it.  Got a larder full of stuff to eat (second nature to a bear ) and enough bottled water to get through at least 3 days.  Once the generator is running and the house is warm and the fridge and freezer cold I can throw a couple of breakers and draw some well water.  No big deal.


You have done right.  But you don't have to go far down the road to find those that have not.   On that same note,  there wasn't a bottled gallon of water on any shelves Monday morning.   We fill trash cans and bulk water containers.  Dump them out once the storm passes.  I position one trash can where the gutter can drain into it.   Use this for flushing.   But you are right that is the way we stay prepared all year.


----------



## Cleetussnow (Oct 31, 2012)

I am sitting down here in westchester ny going on 50 hours without.  Running my generac 24/7.  Pellet stove only running at night.  It's not too cold yet, like 40s, but might as well be warm.  Can't watch tv so I am watching the stove.

Gas supply is becoming an issue but I have over 35 gallons on hand just for the genny.  Hopefully that is enough to get through.  Every day I go out and refill, ala mad max to make sure I have as much as I can hold.  Half the stations I passed today were out of fuel and the ones that did had long lines.  I don't have anything better to do, so I wait.  

I have wires running to my neighbors to keep his fridge cold, and I ran another line to fire up the heat in another neighbors house for a few hours.  We're are kind of the local hub since we have x box and tv so the kids have been several times visiting. Neighbors come by with fuel and have happily ponied up.  Sorta worried about thieves and the genny, so I lit the bakyrd with christmas lights.  Low draw and good light. Looks kinda weird but hey.

Halloween cancelled officially but some moms got a trunk to treat tailgate together at a nearby parking lot.  I bet 250 family's plus showed,  it was a zoo.  But awesome. Kids went trick or treating car to car.   Cops came to try to restore order but it was too late.  Can't cancel Halloween, and the kids were thrilled.  

Water is no issue here, but in nj it is.  Luckily we have a good supply of Potable water.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 31, 2012)

We draw a bathtub full of water for flushing and if I'm not using the fermenter (I was this go round) I draw 7 gallons in the fermenter for drinking. I'd just as soon not need to run the well pump if I can avoid it.

Been doing things like this for a long while and if push and shove hit at once I can even get water from the brook.

We put the car (with a full tank of gas) in the garage Sunday after getting back from the concert at the Franco-American Heritage Center in Lewiston,


----------



## subsailor (Oct 31, 2012)

Cleetussnow said:


> I have wires running to my neighbors to keep his fridge cold, and I ran another line to fire up the heat in another neighbors house for a few hours. We're are kind of the local hub since we have x box and tv so the kids have been several times visiting. Neighbors come by with fuel and have happily ponied up. Sorta worried about thieves and the genny, so I lit the bakyrd with christmas lights. Low draw and good light. Looks kinda weird but hey.


 

Nice to hear you're helping out your neighbors. Don't hear enough of things like this in the news.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 1, 2012)

These time bring out the best in people and sometimes the worst. We were lucky here in Pa.


----------



## Pellet-King (Nov 1, 2012)

Shaw520 said:


> Ive been without power since 6pm monday, trees and limbs down EVERWHERE!!... the pellet stove has been running nonstop off a 700 watt inverter coming off two (2) marine batteries, coming off jumper cables going to my truck (so essentially (3) battereis total), with a volt meter to monitor. When the batteries get down to 11.9 volts I go start the truck for 20 mins,.. seem to get a 'good' 4 hrs out of a 20 min charge. I have a 4000 watt genny running the well pump, frig, lights, and coffee maker (whoa, that coffee maker draws some juice!!)..... the only thing I dont have is a hot shower!


Pellet stove once it's going uses like under 100 watts, why all the hassle with batteries and charging every 4 hrs when you got power man??, mine uses 75 watts when the auger turns and down to 60 watts from both blowers.


----------



## wilburg (Nov 1, 2012)

Cleetussnow said:


> Gas supply is becoming an issue but I have over 35 gallons on hand just for the genny.  Hopefully that is enough to get through.  Every day I go out and refill, ala mad max to make sure I have as much as I can hold.  Half the stations I passed today were out of fuel and the ones that did had long lines.  I don't have anything better to do, so I wait.
> .



This is a major problem... I got a call from a friend who is having the same problem... He is considering siphoning his car.. Which is a good idea.. But a better idea is for people to learn from this and during "preparations" is to have a week supply of gasoline for the generator... You can always use the gasoline that you didn't use to dump into your var after the storm, but at least you would be prepared for the lack of gas... We had the same problem after snowtober last year.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 1, 2012)

Generators are like any gas consuming device they burn it while running and there really is no need to run a generator 24/7 during a power outage, those auto timed coffee makers (and a lot of other things) need to be forgotten about when stuff hits the fan.

Running the house here takes a average of 20KwH/day during our prime usage month that is canning season in full swing so on average that means about 4 hrs of running  the 5000 watt genny .  There is no way we would  can during a power outage and cooking goes from the electric range to the gas grill and microwave. Heating if needed goes to the dino juice burnner.

We maintain a full genny tank, and 15 gallons in cans, and top off the car and that gets parked in the garage and is our emergency emergency gas supply from which we would only siphon 10 gallons from for the genny.  That keeps all area hospitals  and one boatload of gas stations well within remaining gas range.


----------



## Shaw520 (Nov 1, 2012)

Pellet-King said:


> Pellet stove once it's going uses like under 100 watts, why all the hassle with batteries and charging every 4 hrs when you got power man??, mine uses 75 watts when the auger turns and down to 60 watts from both blowers.


Batteries = less hassle and noise from the genny,... I only run the genny for short spurts when I need it,.. the pellet stove can run 24hrs off the batteries with just an occasional start of the truck,,... very simple with no noisy genny blaring away all night.


----------



## imacman (Nov 1, 2012)

I'M BAAAAACK!   Power finally just came back on at about 10:30 am today (out for 60 hrs total). Installing the whole house generator was one of THE best things I did back in '05. Now I can give it an oil change and adjust the valves.

Internet had been out the whole time though (Time Warner uses local line power to run the system here)......I went through Hearth.com withdrawal symptoms for about a day.....LOL.

Otherwise, everything is OK.....lots of branches down, clean-up work to be done. Pellet stove ran off generator power without a issue the whole time.


----------



## bonesy (Nov 1, 2012)

Curious how you would siphon the gas from the car. All new vehicles have anti-siphon devices in the filler tubes. I have found no easy way of doing it other than taking the filler neck clamps off and removing the rubber hose that attaches my filler tube to the tank (at least on my truck) which gives direct access to the tank.





SmokeyTheBear said:


> Generators are like any gas consuming device they burn it while running and there really is no need to run a generator 24/7 during a power outage, those auto timed coffee makers (and a lot of other things) need to be forgotten about when stuff hits the fan.
> 
> Running the house here takes a average of 20KwH/day during our prime usage month that is canning season in full swing so on average that means about 4 hrs of running the 5000 watt genny . There is no way we would can during a power outage and cooking goes from the electric range to the gas grill and microwave. Heating if needed goes to the dino juice burnner.
> 
> We maintain a full genny tank, and 15 gallons in cans, and top off the car and that gets parked in the garage and is our emergency emergency gas supply from which we would only siphon 10 gallons from for the genny. That keeps all area hospitals and one boatload of gas stations well within remaining gas range.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 1, 2012)

imacman said:


> I'M BAAAAACK! Power finally just came back on at about 10:30 am today (out for 60 hrs total). Installing the whole house generator was one of THE best things I did back in '05. Now I can give it an oil change and adjust the valves.
> 
> Internet had been out the whole time though (Time Warner uses local line power to run the system here)......I went through Hearth.com withdrawal symptoms for about a day.....LOL.
> 
> Otherwise, everything is OK.....lots of branches down, clean-up work to be done. Pellet stove ran off generator power without a issue the whole time.


 
We need one of these so we get our fix!


----------



## imacman (Nov 1, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> We need one of these so we get our fix!


Let me guess.......your son will be getting a LOT of exercise during power outages???


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 1, 2012)

imacman said:


> Let me guess.......your son will be getting a LOT of exercise during power outages???


 
 The wife was just saying she needs more exercise!


----------



## briansol (Nov 1, 2012)

That happened here in CT last year too.  People in lines for hours... only to realize when they got to the pump that they didn't take cards- cash only. 

When will people learn?

tank up the day before (or earlier), and take cash out of the bank before too.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 1, 2012)

jmbones said:


> Curious how you would siphon the gas from the car. All new vehicles have anti-siphon devices in the filler tubes. I have found no easy way of doing it other than taking the filler neck clamps off and removing the rubber hose that attaches my filler tube to the tank (at least on my truck) which gives direct access to the tank.


 
That is one way, then there is the old it depends upon the the device in the filler, then there is the ever popular fuel pump replacement routine (do not try this unless you are trained and have the facilitates), there is also the install a plug in the system routine (once again do not try this at home), in short you have to take apart part of the system to get the siphon in, that should provide some grist for the mil.

Remember this is a when the stuff hits the fan thing only.

The thing is the gas still has to get into the tank and out of the tank when you use the vehicle so the paths are there and you will have the time instead of worrying about someone catching you like an old fashioned tank drainer had to.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 1, 2012)

briansol said:


> That happened here in CT last year too. People in lines for hours... only to realize when they got to the pump that they didn't take cards- cash only.
> 
> When will people learn?
> 
> tank up the day before (or earlier), and take cash out of the bank before too.


 
Those cards don't work if the network they are hooked up to is out to lunch, there is something to be said for the old fashioned way.  It doesn't need a sat link, or 3 or 4 g service


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 1, 2012)

jmbones said:


> Curious how you would siphon the gas from the car. All new vehicles have anti-siphon devices in the filler tubes. I have found no easy way of doing it other than taking the filler neck clamps off and removing the rubber hose that attaches my filler tube to the tank (at least on my truck) which gives direct access to the tank.


THINK SAFE /FLAMMABLE PROCEDURES FOLLOW:----

              Another way to do it If you are a mechanic or good at modern auto/truck work is to disconnect the quick connect fitting before or after your fuel filter (Whatever is easier access )+ having a repair line w/the opposing fitting on hand+ some high pressure hose/line approved for fuel contact make  sure all fitting connections are --- Tight & Leak free ---making sure it`s away from any  possible ignition sources  including static! Ground your fuel can too!  insert you hose into your fuel can gripping it tight (high pressure  around 100 psi on these newer   F.I. vehicles. turn key forward and viola fuel WITHOUT STARTING IT warning they pump out fast !  P.S.  2 people are the ticket to this fuel transfer procedure + if you drain your vehicles tank dry Do Not start it with low or out of fuel as you will burn up your pump  Or just punch a hole in the bottom of the fuel tank  MAD MAX approved. Only joking do that to your neighbors car/truck


----------



## imacman (Nov 1, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> That is one way, then there is the old it depends upon the the device in the filler, then there is the ever popular fuel pump replacement routine (do not try this unless you are trained and have the facilitates), there is also the install a plug in the system routine (once again do not try this at home), in short you have to take apart part of the system to get the siphon in........


 
Oh come on bear, you don't need no stinkin' siphon.....all's ya gotta do is drill a 1/2" hole in the bottom of the tank.  When you get all the gas you want, just use chewing gum to patch it back up.....simple!!


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 1, 2012)

imacman said:


> Oh come on bear, you don't need no stinkin' siphon.....all's ya gotta do is drill a 1/2" hole in the bottom of the tank. When you get all the gas you want, just use chewing gum to patch it back up.....simple!!


 
Hey , we gotta be safe here .Use a brass punch .      We do not want any sparks now.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 1, 2012)

Hellfire, I had seen that method discussed a while back.

imacman, do I need any particular brand of gum to seal the hole with?  I'm not sure a drill is the thing to use, something might go boom.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 1, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Hellfire, I had seen that method discussed a while back.
> 
> imacman, do I need any particular brand of gum to seal the hole with? I'm not sure a drill is the thing to use, something might go boom.


 
Believe it or not you can seal a hole in a  metal fuel tank with soap too. ie: ( Ivory soap bar)


----------

